# RAAF Aircraft



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2006)

Found some great shots of RAAF aircraft at a recent airshow8) 
enjoy..
www.warbirdz.net :: View topic - Richmond Air Show 21–22 October 2006 - Anybody Going ?
www.warbirdz.net :: View topic - Richmond Air Show 21–22 October 2006 - Anybody Going ?


----------



## mkloby (Nov 8, 2006)

Do they have boomerangs at any airshows over there wildcat?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, at the moment only two airworthy, although I believe a couple more are under restoration.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Way cool!!


----------

